# What brand of lathe?



## Penmonkey

What brand of lathe do you use for making pens?


----------



## JimGo

Penn State (TurnCrafter Pro)


----------



## txbob

Taig, Jet mini, and Carbatec.
txbob


----------



## Rifleman1776

Grizzly G1067Z


----------



## leehljp

Taig and Rikon


----------



## DWK5150

Wilton


----------



## fuzzydog

Klein


----------



## loglugger

HF 34706.
Bob


----------



## Dario

I have 2 Jets (a mini and 1236).  

Not the best lathes but I think they offer very good value...especially when bought on sale [][].  I think I paid $500.00 for BOTH of mine from Amazon including shipping charges (actually FREE).


----------



## Monty

I have a Jet 1236 and an old craftsman minimetal lathe.


----------



## alamocdc

Delta Midi and 15" Craftsman VS, but mostly just the Delta now. I use the big lathe for bowls and other turnings.


----------



## huntersilver

I use 3 Jet minis and a grizzly GO 584 for larger items.
The Jets are very dependable[]


----------



## Rudy Vey

Oneway 1224, Nova Mercury, HF Mini Metal Lathe.
What's a Beaver (I mean lathe-wise)??


----------



## jcollazo

Jet Mini


----------



## reed43

I have 2 Nova mercurys-1 HF mini metal lathe--And now a jet mini-along with a Craftsman 15 inch for other turnings.  Reed


----------



## dubdrvrkev

I still do alot of pens on the Jet Mini, but now that I got a short tool rest I'll do them on the DVR XP now too. The beall fits that one.


----------



## btboone

Mazak QT 6T and a Jet 14 x 40 (and a Jet pen lathe.)


----------



## jscola

I have a older Jet 1236 & Jet mini vs. Love the mini


----------



## HiTekRedNek

Rikon


----------



## mewell

My wife uses the Jet while I use the older Rockwell (Delta).

Mark


----------



## Penmonkey

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />My wife uses the Jet while I use the older Rockwell (Delta).
> 
> Mark



Is that an abuseive wife or what?[}][}][}][}]


----------



## huntersilver

Who wears the tool belt in that family[]


----------



## bradbn4

I have a nice shopsmith that I use as my lathe - I have not saved enuff for the real nice 24" powermatic - nor the 220 to run the monster.

The only thing missing on the shopsmith is a money chute - so I can afford all the pen making stuff I have been buying.

Bradbn4


----------



## blacksmith2461

a carba tec I think jet make the same style.


----------



## woodwish

Used to make all of them on my Delta "midi" but now I only use my newer larger Jet 1642.  It may a case of overkill for a pen but better too much lathe than too little.  The Delta now holds my polishing wheels only.


----------



## bnoles

PSI TCP


----------



## mick

Jet Midi here and a full size ShopSmith!


----------



## pastorbill1952

Jet, Delta, Turncrafter, & was just given an old Craftsman w/o motor


----------



## turff49

Oneway 1018 here. Looking forward to the day I can have that 2436 sitting next to it[] Hopefully in the next year.
Brian


----------



## Gary Max

For pens
Sherline 4500 upgraded with a 1/4hp DC motor with dial up speed control.


----------



## Rojo22

I turn on a Carbatec 3xl, but am looking to get one of the Powermatic or General MONSTERS to do bowls and larger stuff on....will always use the Carbatec for the little stuff...great little lathe.


----------



## Draken

Penn State here too! (Turncrafter Pro)


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br />Wilton



Me too.


----------



## KKingery

I still use my old Turncrafter, but have now also added a Jet.


----------



## DocStram

I use my trusty old ShopSmith .... and a new Delta 46-715.


----------



## Ligget

I have 2 Jet lathes, a 1236 "vs" and a 1014 mini "manual".


----------



## Tea Clipper

Another vote for Turncrafter Pro [8D]


----------



## txcwboy

Carbatec


----------



## carverken

Shopsmith, and a jet mini.  Jury is still out on which I prefer.  I haven't made enough yet.-------is there really enough?[]


----------



## carnut1

Two Woodfast, one short bed and a long bed. Also still have my Rockwell/Delta.
John


----------



## Stevej72

Penn State. (Turncrafter Pro)


----------



## Firefyter-emt

1939 Atlas built Craftstman (rebuilt) []


----------



## challagan

PSI Turncrafter Pro. 

Corey


----------



## scroller99

I use a delta midi for all my pens and small pieces and nova dvr for my bigger pieces Howard


----------



## Phillip

I am using a Central Machenery lathe from Harbor Freight. It is full size with a castiron bed, variabls speed, and the head will rotate 90Â° to 180Â°. I have never had any trouble out of it in the 7 years I have been using it. It only cost ~$210.00 on sale.


----------



## BigRob777

Like John, I have an old Delta Rockwell, which I've turned all of my pens on, but I'm getting ready to start using my Jet Mini.
Rob


----------



## Tom McMillan

The Shop Fox mini---still have a Grizzly mini but still need to fix it and will use it for backup.  The Shop Fox is working out really well for me!!!


----------



## Penmonkey

I use a jet mini now. Before that I used a shop-smith, big dinosaur!
I am saving for a full-size jet (if anyone wants to donate for the cause, you will receive your reward, in heaven)[}]


----------



## Charles

I have two VS Ryobi's. They are great but no longer made.


----------



## beaverfsu

Jet 1236 vs


----------



## fritzmccorkle

beaver lathe?  never heard of it.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by fritzmccorkle_
> <br />beaver lathe?  never heard of it.



Fritz, you gotta get some beaver, you don't know what you're missing. It's the American equivalent of getting some 'tail' if you know what I mean[]

-Peter-


----------



## iturnwoodpens

I started with a Grandpa shopsmith 10e which I saved from the scrap heap..cut the tubes down to make it a monster midi lathe. Finally had enough scheckles($) to buy a jet mini.Now grandpa is semi retired inverted and is my drill press, and I happily turn away my pens on the jet..[]


----------



## bdar

carb-a-tec mini lathe, Vicmarc VL100, Vicmarc VL850, Vicmarc VL200 and Vicmarc VL300 which ever one I go to first.


----------



## mrplace

G9247 VS Mini Wood Lathe (grizzly lathe)


----------



## JasonF

Shop Fox VS Mini. Really dolike it.


----------

